

Show HN: idea for a multiplayer programmable A.I. space game, anyone interested? - a3voices
http://i.imgur.com/yNw25zd.png

======
jstanley
This implies that each space ship will have full details about the world
state. I think that makes the game too simple. It would be better IMO if the
inputs to the ship were the values from some "sensors" (e.g. "distance to
nearest object" from a bunch of different angles, and what they objects are,
and maybe some "GPS-like" input if relevant).

It would also be cool if the world were really really big, and I could leave
my spaceship running while I'm not at the computer and see how many points
I've acquired by the time I get back.

------
jheriko
you could try making a prototype. :)

